# Nearshore structure?



## Amberjackson (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm curious about the nearshore wrecks out of pensacola for my freediving. I heard the USS Massachusetts is pretty good, but has ripping currents. What about the three barges or the Catherine? Are there any other shallow wrecks worth looking into?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Katheryn has been covered with re nourishment sand for years. 3 barges get free dove all the time it's 50 feet deep the Mass 25 feet isn't that bad with currents just pick a time close to high tide. Plenty to get and see on both wrecks.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Amberjackson (Oct 14, 2012)

Okay thanks.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Your best bet is to go to Destin. There's plenty within 1 mile from shore and in 60 feet or less. Plus, you will probably get better visibility. Look up the Mrs. Louise, Destin Inlet, Bay Cones. They're all public numbers and I've been able to take a kayak to all of them. There are plenty of other numbers, try to find a .kmz file for google earth and it will show you how relatively far offshore each reef is.


----------



## Amberjackson (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks aquatic, ill check it out.


----------



## ak555 (Jun 25, 2012)

To measure distance approximately on Google maps or to do so more accurately in Google Earth for a lot of the public fishing / dive sites near Destin go to: 

http://fishingdestinguide.com/GPSnumbers-DESTIN.html

Click on the area you are interested. Then click the "View" link below the map on the next page. It will then bring up a regular Google map with those GPS points where you can approximate the distance using the legend. 

If you want more accurate distance measurements, then you can use Google Earth. In the top left corner of the Google Map you can find a link in blue that says "kml" which when clicked will download the kml file. Those points will be in your temporary locations in Google Earth to view those specific points (if you have Google Earth open before downloading). You can then use the ruler feature to measure distance.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Amberjackson (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Ak555! That really helped. So the urchin and sand flea are groups of concrete modules? Which one is better?


----------



## Amberjackson (Oct 14, 2012)

Also, what is a LEG reef? I read about that a few times.


----------

